# Castor and Pollux Natural UltraMix



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi All!
We went to our feed store to buy Duff's food today, and it was closed due to a power outage. Well, we went to Petco, in hopes of finding Wellness or Merrick in the mean time (We feed Lotus). No such luck. Only Iams, Purina, Kibbles and Bits, etc. My boyfriend picked up this Natural UltraMix, and it looked like our best option. Has anyone ever heard of it? We only bought a 3 lb bag, so we can go back to the usual when it's done.

It looks pretty good. We opened it, and Jason said, "Oh no, I see raisins in here!" I was all ready to take it back, but I washed off the "raisin" and tasted it (gross I know) and it's a dried blueberry! And it was good!







Please let me know if you have any experience with this food. We just may stick with it if it's good AND Duff likes it!

Thanks, james


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

James do you mean Nutro Ultra? I've fed Shotzi that for over a year and had good luck with it until recently when she started getting tear stains. I think they may have changed some of the ingredients but otherwise it's a good dog food. Not the best, but it's OK.

I've switched Shotzi to Wellness and her tear stains seem to be clearing up. Unfortunately Petco and Petsmart don't carry Wellness and so I have to drive aways to get it. Thank goodness she doesn't eat a lot!

Carla & Shotzi

Uh, never mind all of the above, I just re-read your topic heading. Well I'm blonde and over 50.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I tried some samples of Natural Ultramix and Frosty liked it. I then bought a 3 lb. bag. He eats very little dry food, but does eat this as well or better than most. It's all natural and holistic and the ingredients look as good as any of the premium natural foods.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Cindy


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Duff liked it too! We're going to start rotating between it and Lotus.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

> Duff liked it too! We're going to start rotating between it and Lotus.[/B]


 

Jaime, What is Lotus? I haven't heard of that food.



Cindy


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=290235
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's very similar, I would dare say identical to Wellness. It's exclusively sold at Centinela Feed Stores. We switched to it from Wellness b/c the nuggets are smaller. I think Wellness has since made them smaller, but we stayed with Lotus.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I just recently bought Blue dog food. Has anyone else tried this?


----------

